# Need help with an oak



## STLfirewood (Apr 25, 2010)

I have a big oak very close to power lines that I need brought down. The oak is around 40-44" dbh. There is not boom access. The tree would only need to be brought down to around 30ft. All the branches would need to be removed. I can handle chunking down the stem. There is at least 1 full day in this tree. All limbs are over lines. The tree is dead but solid. Climber would need to have their own insurance mine will not cover you. No clean up is expected. The power lines are within 5-7 feet of the tree. The local power company does not do any tree removal. I can get pictures for you. I know this is going to cost a lot. I can make it worth someone while to drive in and do this. Let me know if you have any interest. I have a 50ft Genie I can get to the tree. But my boom is not insulated. I can have the wires wrapped from the local power company.

Scott


----------



## g&L (May 7, 2010)

Hi i am interested in removing the tree in question my cell # is 219 309 0379 i am the owner of g&l tree service in Valparaiso Indiana and have a climber in mind for your job description give me a call asap and i will get you an estimate


----------



## ckliff (May 31, 2010)

STLfirewood said:


> I have a big oak very close to power lines that I need brought down.
> Scott



Your power company probably has contract tree service that should handle it. Get in touch with them.


----------

